# Cherry Burl



## MRDucks2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Asked in another thread about best way to handle. Will be interesting to see what I have ended up with as I cut it up.

About 15” x 15” and 8” thick.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 25, 2021)

Pretty..Pretty!!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 26, 2021)

The trimmings show promise.

Sis not end up with any huge blanks but some thick 5” and 7” blocks, 1 peppermill size and several down from there. Under a mastic tonight, seal them up in the morning.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jun 26, 2021)

Being from Indiana, it might not be obvious but you know there are people who would kill to have gorgeous stuff like that. Well done!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Being from Indiana, it might not be obvious but you know there are people who would kill to have gorgeous stuff like that. Well done!


Dad retired as from Tell City Chair Company having been a foreman for more than 30 years. One fall/winter some group of the company white collar folks were at our house, in the infamous basement drinking a few beers. One younger man of them walked over to the wood box for the stove down there and pulled out a piece of cherry, a piece of black walnut and a piece of red oak. He looked over at me and said “you all are burning some of the best wood in the state in your stove!”  As a kid I just smiled.


----------

